
Show HN: Code.hackmit.org – Software for Hackathons - anishathalye
https://code.hackmit.org/
======
Jommi
This bunch of software is just a godsend for us other hackathon organizers. We
used Gavel last time when we went over 1k participants and we really liked how
the software worked.

My friend also wrote a script to automate getting data from Devpost (A
platform for hackathon submissions)[0] so it would ease the workflow.[1]

[0][https://devpost.com](https://devpost.com)

[1][https://github.com/lappalj4/excelify](https://github.com/lappalj4/excelify)

------
TrevorAustin
I judged a hackathon at Northwestern that used Gavel and it was a great system
- it dynamically assigns booths for judges to visit and only asks for pairwise
comparisons, i.e. Is this exhibit better than the last one?

~~~
cmdrfred
What question do you ask at the first booth?

~~~
anishathalye
There is no question asked at the first booth - the judge just marks that
they've seen the project, and then they get assigned the next one (and from
that point on, they make comparisons).

------
ryannevius
Is this software _for_ hackathons? Or did it all come out of hackathons? I
can't really tell, and only ask because I'm having trouble figuring out where
something like "a WiFi-based presence sharing system for specific physical
spaces" (OffiX) would fit into a new hackathon product.

~~~
anishathalye
It's all software that the HackMIT team has written to make it easier for us
to organize and run our event.

It's easy to see how some of the tools like HELPq and Gavel fit into the
event. OffiX is not something we use day-of, but it is something that we've
used to help make us a more tight-knit (and hence more effective) organizing
team - see [http://www.anishathalye.com/2016/06/03/whos-in-the-
office/](http://www.anishathalye.com/2016/06/03/whos-in-the-office/) for more
info.

------
Zezima
Cal Hacks 3.0 organizer here, HELPq was awesome to work with and a great tool
for hackathons!

------
zardeh
Hey anish, using these (and giving back) were great. I'm glad to see that
Gavel has progressed significantly since I contributed.

------
gchorba
I respect what you are trying to do but honestly not a fan of this system.
Every hackathon I've judged that uses it has been terrible.

~~~
bijection
What about them was terrible?

------
jgoldsmith
awesome stuff anish!

